# Android app with NCE POWECAB



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the NCE Power Cab and the USB connection Card and JMRI . What do i need to get my phone connected to this so i can run my train from the phone?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A computer and wireless router.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

NIMT said:


> A computer and wireless router.


can it be the same one my internet is hooked to or do i need a separate one with a Local area net?


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

britblad said:


> can it be the same one my internet is hooked to or do i need a separate one with a Local area net?


Hi Brit:

You'll need a PR3 or Locobuffer, a PC, JMRI. and an Android App (or iPhone :lame: ) called Engine Driver. Its a Free App for Android.

The PC or laptop needs to be connected to your home wireless network if you have one and so does the phone (or tablet) you intend to use.

JMRI will start a WiFi server application on the PC (when you tell it to) to broadcast its control over your wireless network. The App, when started, will see the "server". You select that and if you have your roster loaded in JMRI, you'll see it listed. You can also directly enter a loco number if its not in your roster.

With the app on your tablet/phone, you'll have control over track power too. In JMRI, as you create your rosters, you'll be able to chose to display any or all of the function buttons in Engine Driver for _each individual_ loco. So if you're like me, some of my locos have basic decoders so I only need basic functions, like lights. A couple have advance decoders with sound, so I want to see a few additional functions.

Confused yet?? 

Jim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea what he said!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Yea what he said!


 Thanks!

VERY recent experience setting this up on my own network....so the details are still fresh!

hwell:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea...I set mine up many many years ago, so not very fresh!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have my wireless as part of my modem but i have another router if i need it but i need the 6 wire cable first b4 i can get anywhere! i have the one for the Power cab but i need that for the power cab as far as i can tell the other cable that is like a telephone cable only has 4 in it and the book says that is for running on other ppls layouts


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OHHHH that cable, yea you need that!


----------

